# Meat price



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all!

I looked at the Cyprus Bill link to see some meatprices in Cyprus.

Is the price for lamb meat really 13 - 17 euro per kilo

And a rabbit cost 17 -21 euro?

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I looked at the Cyprus Bill link to see some meatprices in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


If you want New Zealand lamb yes it is expensive. However local lamb is much cheaper.
As for rabbit I ca't even bring myself to look at them on the slab as they still look too much like little bunnies so I don't know how much that is.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Lamb meat is much cheaper than beef, it's not that bad. I've never bought rabbit here.
Meat in general is expensive here, almost same as in Ireland. (where we used to live)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tanager said:


> Lamb meat is much cheaper than beef, it's not that bad. I've never bought rabbit here.
> Meat in general is expensive here, almost same as in Ireland. (where we used to live)


Pork is also fairly cheap . We mostly eat pork, chicken and fish. I won't let lamb be cooked in the house because it leaves a very fatty smell for ages. the few times we have lamb we cook it BBQ.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The Cyprus Bill link is a waste of time as it has not been updated for years.

Pork is the most plentiful meat here but has gone up recently. We just paid €3.60 per kilo for pork chops at Carrefour which is still cheap. Beef prices start at around €6 per kilo depending on origin and cut. There is some fine beef here from Australia and New Zealand and other places like France but it is pretty expensive. Lamb has gradually come down in price now that stocks are growing and is around €8 per kilo unless on special. Chicken costs from around €6 per kilo and you will pay as much for the giblets as the meat!

To get an idea of up to date supermarket prices check their websites:

Carrefour: Current leaflets (3D)

Papantoniou: http://www.papantoniou.com.cy/files/2012_Offers_Papantoniou/2012_Offers_Papantoniou_Oct_3.pdf

Orphanides: pagkyprio40

I hope this helps.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> The Cyprus Bill link is a waste of time as it has not been updated for years.
> 
> Pork is the most plentiful meat here but has gone up recently. We just paid €3.60 per kilo for pork chops at Carrefour which is still cheap. Beef prices start at around €6 per kilo depending on origin and cut. There is some fine beef here from Australia and New Zealand and other places like France but it is pretty expensive. Lamb has gradually come down in price now that stocks are growing and is around €8 per kilo unless on special. Chicken costs from around €6 per kilo and you will pay as much for the giblets as the meat!
> 
> ...


Thanks Pete!
Interesting.

One question, what kind of animal are there on the island? I cant see local beef f.ex.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Thanks Pete!
> Interesting.
> 
> One question, what kind of animal are there on the island? I cant see local beef f.ex.


There are herds of goats everywhere to be seen, by far the most common animal. We are starting to see more sheep now as the stocks are rebuilding. You can buy local beef but where the animals are I have no idea. You do occasionally see a cow or 2 in a field but it is rare. Pigs are often seen on smallholdings where they are also slaughtered and almost everything but the skin turned into a food product. From time to time you see slabs of meat, sausages etc. hanging from people's washing lines! There must be sizeable pig farms somewhere but I don't know any locally. There is a large chicken farm near us, all vast sheds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> There are herds of goats everywhere to be seen, by far the most common animal. We are starting to see more sheep now as the stocks are rebuilding. You can buy local beef but where the animals are I have no idea. You do occasionally see a cow or 2 in a field but it is rare. Pigs are often seen on smallholdings where they are also slaughtered and almost everything but the skin turned into a food product. From time to time you see slabs of meat, sausages etc. hanging from people's washing lines! There must be sizeable pig farms somewhere but I don't know any locally. There is a large chicken farm near us, all vast sheds.


When I lived on Tenerife there where no beef animals at all. Meaning all diary products were imported also.

I see that milk price is almost 3 times as high as here in Germany. Also imported?

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> When I lived on Tenerife there where no beef animals at all. Meaning all diary products were imported also.
> 
> I see that milk price is almost 3 times as high as here in Germany. Also imported?
> 
> Anders


I think the milk is produced here but the label on our bottle is all Greek so I can't be 100% sure. We pay €1.76 for 1.5 litres in the big supermarkets and the same size is €2 in the small supermarket/kiosks.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think the milk is produced here but the label on our bottle is all Greek so I can't be 100% sure. We pay €1.76 for 1.5 litres in the big supermarkets and the same size is €2 in the small supermarket/kiosks.
> 
> Pete


That is about 76 cent more than here fore the same amount.

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

I do try not to compare prices, whats the point? when I am in the UK I will pay UK prices and the same goes for Cyprus. I remember walking around the supermarket when on hols with my in-laws and honestly I could have strangled my m-in-l, (who I normally love dearly). Every flipping thing she looked at she converted into £ and then we had a discussion about where it could be bought more cheaply!!! I finally just had to tell her to stop....it matters not if butter is cheaper at asda when you are stood in Pap supermarket in Paphos......


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

bwfcwood said:


> I do try not to compare prices, whats the point? when I am in the UK I will pay UK prices and the same goes for Cyprus. I remember walking around the supermarket when on hols with my in-laws and honestly I could have strangled my m-in-l, (who I normally love dearly). Every flipping thing she looked at she converted into £ and then we had a discussion about where it could be bought more cheaply!!! I finally just had to tell her to stop....it matters not if butter is cheaper at asda when you are stood in Pap supermarket in Paphos......


I think it can be quite important when you make a budget for how much you need to spend every month. So its not so much about comparing, more about knowing the pricelevels on things you need every day.

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Vegaanders said:


> I think it can be quite important when you make a budget for how much you need to spend every month. So its not so much about comparing, more about knowing the pricelevels on things you need every day.
> 
> Anders


I think you can drive yourself crazy trying to compare prices, although I was told about a supermarket in Paphos Old Town near the Turkish area which is remarkably cheaper than the rest, an example being the Dettol auto hand wash...€5.99 there, €8 anywhere else.

It is just a case of shopping around, but trying not to spend the savings on fuel


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> I think you can drive yourself crazy trying to compare prices, although I was told about a supermarket in Paphos Old Town near the Turkish area which is remarkably cheaper than the rest, an example being the Dettol auto hand wash...€5.99 there, €8 anywhere else.
> 
> It is just a case of shopping around, but trying not to spend the savings on fuel


Ofc it is important to know if you have to spend 400 euro per week instead of 200 euro. (as an example)

Anders


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Stop complaining, You are lucky here in New Zealand (where they lambs are plentiful) price for Lamb fillet is $59 a kg or €37 kg Other cuts are cheaper.

Milk (& we have so many cows we export mild powder by the tonne) 2 litres milk is €3

You get low prices at the expense of us paying through the roof for the food we grow here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

anski said:


> Stop complaining, You are lucky here in New Zealand (where they lambs are plentiful) price for Lamb fillet is $59 a kg or €37 kg Other cuts are cheaper.
> 
> Milk (& we have so many cows we export mild powder by the tonne) 2 litres milk is €3
> 
> You get low prices at the expense of us paying through the roof for the food we grow here.


Sorry but what has the prices in New Zeeland has to do with the prices in Cyprus??

And who is complaining??

And how we get low prices at your expence??

For me you sound drunk

Anders


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> I think the milk is produced here but the label on our bottle is all Greek so I can't be 100% sure. We pay €1.76 for 1.5 litres in the big supermarkets and the same size is €2 in the small supermarket/kiosks.
> 
> Pete


I did read that milk (and bread )was one of the highest commodities along with electric, in all Europe.

That is a good price for milk, I pay €2.05 from a local supermarket, but realise that they add on the odd cent or two more than the big town based ones.

I go to the hen farm, which supplies the supermarkets, for eggs, ( €5 a tray of 30 large eggs) and sometimes chicken, if they have offers on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> I did read that milk (and bread )was one of the highest commodities along with electric, in all Europe.
> 
> That is a good price for milk, I pay €2.05 from a local supermarket, but realise that they add on the odd cent or two more than the big town based ones.
> 
> I go to the hen farm, which supplies the supermarkets, for eggs, ( €5 a tray of 30 large eggs) and sometimes chicken, if they have offers on.


This is ofc the way to do, buy from the source where possible. 

Anders


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Sorry but what has the prices in New Zeeland has to do with the prices in Cyprus??
> 
> And who is complaining??
> 
> ...


I used to live in Cyprus. 

The point I was trying to get across was that I have bought New Zealand Lamb & butter in other parts of the world cheaper than we can buy it in New Zealand. Same applies to milk. Many New Zealanders simply cannot afford to buy lamb which I think is a disgrace when we farm so many.

It is something to do with parity pricing. 

Also I am not drunk, in fact I do not touch the stuff!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

Then you must explain who is complaining. Prices always is set to what the market is prepared to pay. I agree that it is sick that the producing country pay more. But with these prices salaries must also be higher

Anders


----------

